# Letter from a Naval Aviator



## mkloby (Jul 9, 2007)

I saw this hanging on a wall on base the other day. Thought some of you might appreciate it:

Letter from a Naval Aviator

Dear Terrorists, I am a Naval Aviator.

I was born and raised in a small town in New England. I come from a family of five. I was raised in a middle class home and taught my values by my mother and father. My dad worked a series of jobs in finance and my Mom took care of us kids. We were not an overly religious family but attended church most Sundays. It was a nice small Episcopal Church. I have a brother and sister and I am the youngest in my family. I was the first in many generations to attend college.

I have flown Naval aircraft for 16 years. For me the flying was never a lifelong dream or a "calling," it just happened. I needed a job and I liked the challenge. I continue to do it today because I feel it is important to give back to a nation which has given so much to me. I do it because although I will never be rich, my family will be comfortable. I do it because many of my friends have left for the airlines and someone has to do it.

My government has spent millions to train me to fly these multimillion dollar aircraft. I make about 70,000 dollars a year and after 20 years will be offered a pension.

I like baseball but think the players make too much money. I am in awe of firemen and policemen and what they do each day for my community, and like teachers, they just don't get paid enough.

I respect my elders and always use sir or ma'am when addressing a stranger.

I'm not sure about kids these days but I think that's normal for every generation.

I voted for George Bush not for his IQ but because I like him. I think I made a pretty good choice.

I tell you all this because when I come for you, I want you to know me. I won't be hiding behind a woman or a child. I won't be disguised or pretending to be something I am not. I will be in a US issue flight suit.

I will be wearing standard US issue flight gear, and I will be flying a navy aircraft clearly marked as a US warplane.

I wish we could meet up close in a small room where I could wrap my hands around your throat and slowly squeeze the life out of you but; unfortunately, you're hiding in a hole in the ground so we will have to do this a different way.

I want you to know also that I am very good at what I do. I can put a

2,000 LB weapon through a window from 10,000 feet up. I generally only fly at night so you may want to start sleeping during the day. I am not eager to die for my country but I am willing to sacrifice my life to protect it from animals like you.

I will do everything in my power to ensure no civilians are hurt as I take aim at you.

My countrymen are a forgiving bunch. Many are already forgetting what you did on Sept 11th. But I will not forget, and my President will not forget.

I am coming. I hope you know me a little bit better, see you soon...sleep tight.

Signed..... a US Navy Pilot


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 9, 2007)

Very inspirational, mkloby.


----------



## Graeme (Jul 10, 2007)

Unfortunately, these cunning animals no longer dwell in houses with windows.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah I read this a while back. It was very inspirational.


----------



## lastwarrior (Jul 11, 2007)

That was really inspirational. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 11, 2007)

Agreed!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## renrich (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you , Matt!


----------

